# Bay Flats Lodge - "Trophy Trout Fishing"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
September 30, 2016

*
Capt. Chris Martin*
A somewhat substantial set of northerly winds blew across the San Antonio Bay region this week, making for a long-awaited introduction to this yearâ€™s fall season along our midsection of the Texas Gulf coast. As usual, tide levels dropped a bit as these winds relocated some of the water in the bay, but thatâ€™s not all that fell. Daily high air temps dropped from the 90â€™s into the 80â€™s, and the water temperatures continue to decline all the time, each day inching a bit closer to the sweetness of the 70â€™s. All of this means only one thing to avid coastal anglers - trophy trout time is rapidly approaching.

Trophy trout catches along our coastal bend region begin to peak now through spring, and anglers may wish to make certain preparations for what the next few months could possibly hold in store for them with regards to big fall trout. Populations of natural baits like mullet, croaker, brown and white shrimp, blue crab, mud minnows, glass minnows, and many others have all profited greatly from huge amounts of freshwater brought about by our stateâ€™s increased precipitation levels over the past 18-24 months. This means that thereâ€™s plenty of food in our bay systems right now for our trout resources, and some may say thatâ€™s a bad thing for us, the anglers. But artificial bait enthusiasts may look at this as an opportunity, meaning that because there is a lot of different natural baits available to the trout, this gives them a chance to present a greater variety of artificial baits to fall trout with a potentially greater chance at success. These are two very different schools of thought on the affects of having the presence of a high population of natural baits available to the fish. Youâ€™ll just have to experiment until you form your own opinion.

The cooling period represented by the approach of October means anglers should start to anticipate the need to pay closer attention to the weather on a more regular basis, and begin planning their fishing trips accordingly. Knowing where to be under certain circumstances can mean the difference between just catching a number of fish versus that of potentially catching a career-best trophy. Aside from the day or two during the actual passing of a frontal passage, southerly winds will tend to dominate coastal waters, pushing higher tides into much of the back lake country and area marshes. When this happens, a lot of baitfish and small crustaceans flow with the tides into these grassy environs in search of food, shelter, and protection from predators, and anglers can prosper greatly by following the fish on these high tides. Under completely opposite conditions, like after the passing of a significant cool front, water will often recede from area back lakes and anglers can often cash-in on some truly beautiful trout as they position themself on the outside of area drains and sloughs emptying water out of the lakes and into the main bay system.

These have been just a couple of thoughts surrounding the topic of trophy fall trout. We could talk for hours upon hours about things anglers can and should do when hunting these big cold water fish, but we need to leave something for us to cover next time. Weâ€™ll discuss more on this subject as we progress in to October and things continue to cool off around here. Until then, tight lines to all, and have fun out there!

*Watch Our Latest Fishing Video*





*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunny to partly cloudy. High 83F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 64F. Winds light and variable.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High near 85F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 68F. Winds light and variable.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny skies. High near 85F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds early will give way to generally clear conditions overnight. Low 72F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
High pressure continues to work into the region allowing winds to decrease today and tonight. Winds will increase to moderate levels early next week as a coastal trough is expected to develop. Mainly dry conditions are expected through the period. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 81.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------

